# 10 Deceivingly Fast Cars Under $20,000



## AutoGuide.com

​


> These used rides offer go-fast fun at extremely affordable prices.
> 
> This is one of the modern compact car scene’s biggest performance surprises. The *Chevrolet Cobalt SS* offers up no less than 205 horsepower from a supercharged 2-litre engine, which was later replaced by a turbocharged unit that bumped power up to 260 ponies. The result was a proper little rocket: Cobalt SS goes like the wind, handles beautifully, and is track-day ready, right out of the box. Best of all, if the driveline isn’t modified, these look solid where reliability is concerned, and resale values haven’t been kind to them—so you can pick one up for under $7,000.


Read more about the 10 Deceivingly Fast Cars Under $20,000.


----------



## IMPALA863

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863

This guy's a mod :wow:


----------

